# Think I need polarizer



## Jeff Canes (Aug 31, 2003)

My intend was a shot of the alligators.
What I got was reflections of the trees in pond.


----------



## dlc (Aug 31, 2003)

The first filter purchase anyone should make is a polarizer.  There is nothing wrong with the reflections, but in this case the gator is the subject and not the reflections.


----------



## photobug (Aug 31, 2003)

Yep, you need a polarizer. Now for the unsolicited advice (you knew it was coming...):

Figure out what the filter diameter of the largest lens you may ever use on your camera is and buy a polarizer at least that big. Use step-up rings to use it on smaller diameter lenses. that way you only have to buy *one* (they are rather expensive) polarizer.

For example, I have a Nikon Coolpix 4500 that uses 28mm filters. I have enough step-up rings that I can use my 72mm polarizer on it, as well as using it on all my 35mm lenses (except the new 28-85 zoom, which takes 82mm filters- oops!).

Much more cost effective than buying several of each filter you use.   

Jim


----------

